

Poll: Does Playing Video Games Affect Your Sleep? - jjacobson
http://wedgies.com/wedgie/4835/does-playing-video-games

======
grysh
"Does playing video games at night affect your sleep?"

I'd say it depends on what they mean. On one hand it's obvious that you can't
sleep at night if you're busy playing video games, but on the other hand it
could help you relax if you play some monotonous game before you go to bed
(such as solitaire). Or you could be immune to any possible side effects from
games that are related to sleep.

------
batiudrami
I find it more difficult to sleep if I try straight after finishing up gaming
compared to if I read my kindle for 30 minutes first, but I thought there was
a fair amount of evidence that TV/Computer usage directly before bed had that
effect?

------
jamesaguilar
I don't really understand what the question is asking. How can I know if it
affects my sleep? I know that it's never the last thing I'm doing before I go
to bed, but perhaps if I didn't play so much I would find falling asleep
easier? It's almost impossible to tell. At any rate, I don't think this link
really belongs here.

~~~
jjacobson
6th graders and their poorly worded surveys.

------
jjacobson
Unscientific poll being conducted for a 6th grader's very scienctific science
project.

~~~
Dylan16807
>Unscientific poll being conducted for a 6th grader's very scienctific science
project.

So why did you submit it?

Also I can't tell what 'affect' is supposed to mean. Negative affect? Changed
hours? Influence on dreams [almost impossible to avoid]?

